

“Upgrading to Rails 4” eBook is now open source - ninthfrank07
https://github.com/alindeman/upgradingtorails4

======
DanielKehoe
This is Andy Lindeman's book (Philip De Smedt produced a similar one). Much
better than the official RailsGuide on the topic. And very useful, especially
when the alternative is searching for blog posts. I hope he earned enough from
the book to want to do more. We need this kind of quality documentation.

~~~
philipDS
Yup - I wrote a similar book (Google is your friend if you want to find it -
don't wanna steal publicity here). I haven't sold that many but the process of
writing it and giving support has been really cool. I learned a ton in just
writing the book and currently I'm working on my next one (on AngularJS +
Rails). Funnily enough, I've also been thinking about giving away Upgrade to
Rails 4 for free through Leanpub. Might do that sooner or later.

------
gavingmiller
If you're in a position to buy this book and support the author you should do
so. Our team used it to do the Rails 4 upgrade, and we EASILY saved greater
than the minimal $75 cost of the book.

------
jrochkind1
Cool.

There was, of course, always the free Rails-provided upgrade guide:

[http://guides.rubyonrails.org/upgrading_ruby_on_rails.html](http://guides.rubyonrails.org/upgrading_ruby_on_rails.html)

~~~
jrochkind1
Also the RailsCast. [http://railscasts.com/episodes/415-upgrading-to-
rails-4](http://railscasts.com/episodes/415-upgrading-to-rails-4)

------
piratebroadcast
I want to redo the cover. Think thats kosher? I have actually wanted to do it
for a while now, before it was even open source. Too awesome of a book for
that so-so cover.

